# Warning for CDMA Jelly Bean Users



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jelly Bean is released as extremely unofficial. It is after all a port of a preview release for the global Galaxy Nexus. If you do use Jelly Bean I recommend not crack flashing as you will only end up hurting yourself. I've seen many threads lately of people bricking their phones and I believe I have the only working and most hated solution.

Make a Backup, Keep a backup.
This is Just really good practice in general and I always forget that most problems can be solved with them. Though some people have even said that their backups would fail to boot and just stick in a loop. That's why I also recommend.

2. Have any files you deem important on your computer. If you have to go through with step number 3 you will be glad of this.

If you eventually get to that point of "Oh lawdie I'm stuck at the Google Logo." or "It starts the boot animation and then shuts off back to the Google Logo" I've got some bad news for you

3. Flash back to stock android 4.0.4 with fastboot and the tools that Google released on the developer site. You will most likely need to just let the script do its thing and wipe your whole phone and start with a blank slate. This was the only way I could alleviate all my issues.

I'm not saying don't use Jelly Bean. Even in a preview this thing is pretty ship shape. The only thing I would even consider complaining about is that my battery life hasn't been great, but I really don't know how it will perform in a place with higher than -120dbm. If you do want to stick with JB then you need to find a release and shy from the desire to flash flash flash. I know AshG linked to the VanirBean v2.1 because that is pretty much stock JB without any wacky additions. I don't recommend anything past that because it seems like people are trying to make these into custom roms and without source I don't have much faith in all these additions. Don't go crazy and remember that the heartbreak of doing a full wipe can be avoided if you go into it prepared. Kthxbai.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I can attest :-( had to fastboot back to stock and lost everything today after flashing a couple different jb roms. If your not adb competent, be extremely cautious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Well said my friend. Use common sense people. Read the OP's and the user posts before crack flashing. If you don't know how to use adb then Jelly Bean preview is probably not for you.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't believe all the havoc this thing has caused. I'm one of the lucky ones. I have been able to nandroid, flash, dirty install....whatever, with no issues.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Also Google Now gets better predictions if you're not wiping all the time. Might as well stick with something that works well.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Ugh. I want Jellybean so bad, but I have no clue how to use adb. I'll just wait until source drops, or until a 4.1 ROM gets rave reviews...


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Totally just unrooted and flashed to stock the second time. I am glad I have the wugfresh toolkit. Its a lifesaver. And I am sticking with 2.1 from here out. Have 3 batteries and no deep sleep is no issue.

Careful guys. Cant wait for official release

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfd0124 (Sep 1, 2011)

It has made me nervous. Mine works well as is, but, I'm paranoid to flash anything now. I might adb back to stock and go back to aokp for while. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nastrodamous (Jan 15, 2012)

i had loads of bootlapping issues earlier today as well, finnaly got it back to stock but still can't do the android set, although i believe mine to be a hardware failure as it only crashes when i use the touchscreen.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah. I was able to flash between backups, go back to liquid, back to Jelly Bean. Til today. Sod that required a battery pull. Stuck on Google screen. Everything on my SD was borked. My backups were pretty much empty. When I was trying to restore one it said that it had 1mb of data during the restore. That definitely wasn't right. Next time I try it I'm definitely gonna have everything backed up on my computer. I just did get done re-downloading everything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I found a fix for the nandroid issue. Once you flash JB stay on it.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I think this thread is kinda pointless. Doing what we're doing warrants this warning in general. Saying this is like saying "If you put your pinky in a tiger's butt you'll probably die". Maybe you will.. maybe you won't. Chance is always there.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I think this thread is kinda pointless. Doing what we're doing warrants this warning in general. Saying this is like saying "If you put your pinky in a tiger's butt you'll probably die". Maybe you will.. maybe you won't. Chance is always there.


Agreed. This can all happen at any time flashing any rom. Not just JB. I have gotten lucky so far. Made a few mods, flashed them with luck. It just depends on the phone really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I think this thread is kinda pointless. Doing what we're doing warrants this warning in general. Saying this is like saying "If you put your pinky in a tiger's butt you'll probably die". Maybe you will.. maybe you won't. Chance is always there.


I know it's basically a given but I've seen a ton of new topics where basically people said "My phones not working." "ICS roms aren't working" when the only answer is clean it, start fresh, and stop whining. More inexperienced people start to do this and aren't use to losing loads of data that isn't synced. This is basically a "Caution: Contents May Be Hot" thread i know, but also I need to be more active on rootz.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I think this thread is kinda pointless. Doing what we're doing warrants this warning in general. Saying this is like saying "If you put your pinky in a tiger's butt you'll probably die". Maybe you will.. maybe you won't. Chance is always there.


It's common sense for people with intelligence and know how like us, yes. However, in today's day and age that is becoming less and less common. To much SpongeBob me thinks IDK. What's sad is 90% of the unintelligent probably won't even read this thread! :-\


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Saying this is like saying "If you put your pinky in a tiger's butt you'll probably die".


You owe me a new laptop. This line just made me spew beer all over my screen.


----------



## sfd0124 (Sep 1, 2011)

A perfectly valid thread. JB appears to have the potential to cause atypical problems for even very experienced users.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

sfd0124 said:


> A perfectly valid thread. JB appears to have the potential to cause atypical problems for even very experienced users.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Once again.. We knew what we were getting into when we rooted & started flashing. This "warning" is in almost every post for every rom in every thread. "Flash this, it make break your phone." I get the over-all point & with the universe striving to create better idiots we need to put out more warnings but c'mon...... You gonna post a thread about how the hot coffee is hot? Maybe to not eat the lil pouch that comes in your pants?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> You owe me a new laptop. This line just made me spew beer all over my screen.


Warning: Comments I make may cause you to expel fluids from your orifices. I am not responsible for where they come out of or where they land. Read at your own risk.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Warning: Comments I make may cause you to expel fluids from your orifices. I am not responsible for where they come out of or where they land. Read at your own risk.


Can we get a new thread with this warning in it please?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Can we get a new thread with this warning in it please?


I'll post one as soon as I'm done eating my urinal cake. It tastes just like it smells & looks................. DELICIOUS!


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Can't believe all the havoc this thing has caused. I'm one of the lucky ones. I have been able to nandroid, flash, dirty install....whatever, with no issues.


Nate come on of course this wreaks of havoc its a dev preview not meant for a cdma gnex. Devs are great at hacking shit together but aosp source is what we all need. And in my honest opinion nothing was that great in jb that I can't just wait for the source and do it right. Besides stock look of android+ just don't work with me you all know that lol! 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are going to flash a Jelly Bean Rom it is at your own risk, some people just do not understand this. I may not have a ton of posts but I've been rooting and hacking phones since I had my D1. I'm very familiar with the Android platform and i'm proud to call myself a fan boy







. What I've noticed with the JB roms (specifically Vicious Jelly Bean V1, been running the past two days) is you have to be patient when you are stuck on the Google splash screen, it may take up to 10 minutes for it to actually fully boot. What I've noticed and posted in another thread with being "stuck" is that I've been able to successfully do battery pulls a few times, wait, wait, and wait some more until it finally does boot. Sure that's probably not the best way to go about fixing the issue however when you are strapped for time, without a PC, there's almost no other choice. Also the first time I noticed that issue was when I swapped my battery from the stock battery to the extended battery..

One other issues I had today, I had a weird error message similar to the lines of "Sim card is invalid, not data will be available until rebooted and an active sim is inserted" (don't hold me to that exact message). This isn't the first time I've seen that message but first on the JB rom. If anyone may know why I've seen that issue I would be intrigued to know. The way I got around this while at work was, a reboot, then a battery pull, airplane mode on and off, then another reboot, and it ended up bringing my data back.

Again if you aren't familiar with the true "technically aspects" of how to fix these bootloops or other issues that may arise, you probably shouldn't be rooting in the first place







.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

travp624 said:


> Nate come on of course this wreaks of havoc its a dev preview not meant for a cdma gnex. Devs are great at hacking shit together but aosp source is what we all need. And in my honest opinion nothing was that great in jb that I can't just wait for the source and do it right. Besides stock look of android+ just don't work with me you all know that lol!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dunno man, I'm pretty happy with the improvements. I'm sticking with the preview build until source is dropped. Now that I have grown used to them I cant see myself changing.


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Dunno man, I'm pretty happy with the improvements. I'm sticking with the preview build until source is dropped. Now that I have grown used to them I cant see myself changing.


I'm also going to have a tough time going back to ICS after playing with the preview. I can't wait for the source to drop. I may just have to stick with the preview until then, and deal with whatever bugs/issues may arise.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

If you consider what we're working with there aren't that many bugs to deal with. Sure the gps-lock issue is obnoxious as well as the random reboots but this leak has been out for like a day 'er so and we've already worked out most the bugs/issues. Our devs are rockstars & deserve nothing less than the utmost respect.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly I don't have any issues. I think people are too impatient and do a battery pull/whatever at the google logo or the boot animation (thinking they're in a bootloop when in reality it's just taking a while to load)


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I wiped everything possible except for the SD card before flashing, and I've been experiencing nothing but perfection since I flashed the ROM. Maybe I'm lucky or something. I didn't take any extra safety steps or anything.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Dunno man, I'm pretty happy with the improvements. I'm sticking with the preview build until source is dropped. Now that I have grown used to them I cant see myself changing.


^ This! I love ICS with a nice custom ROM w/ mods and themes but JB is just soooo damn smooth and the improvements are well worth it to me as well.


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

I will say for the most part I have had no problems what so ever, except for the time I will admit I was impatient. That's my own fault though. Other than my own personal mistakes that I have made I will say other than that I have had no other issues and JB is running buttery smooth







.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Honestly I don't have any issues. I think people are too impatient and do a battery pull/whatever at the google logo or the boot animation (thinking they're in a bootloop when in reality it's just taking a while to load)


I think this is true for some. There have been a good amount of people posting problems who have only posted on here 1-20 times, leading me to believe they are not super experienced in the constant flashing of ROMs. I used to panic when the boot animation took forever but knew that I followed directions exactly and trusted in the devs and those who posted positive experiences.

That said, there is always a risk in flashing anything. If you don't know what you're doing or how to adb to stock if need be, you shouldn't be flashing "unstable" or ported ROMs. Period.


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> I think this is true for some. There have been a good amount of people posting problems who have only posted on here 1-20 times, leading me to believe they are not super experienced in the constant flashing of ROMs. I used to panic when the boot animation took forever but knew that I followed directions exactly and trusted in the devs and those who posted positive experiences.
> 
> That said, there is always a risk in flashing anything. If you don't know what you're doing or how to adb to stock if need be, you shouldn't be flashing "unstable" or ported ROMs. Period.


This may not be directed at me and I may only have a few posts, however I will fully admit I've been a lurker for way too long, and I do want to become more involved in the community. since it is one of the best communities to be involved in especially rootzwiki, The devs do some amazing work, far superior than something I may be able to accomplish. Panicking may be due to some people not being in the right state of mind at the time to be hacking their phone







. You better be able to know how to flash back to stock if anything serious does arise, if not don't jump into something you don't feel comfortable doing and blaming others for your mistakes.

Bashing the devs due to incompetence of not being able to follow directions as laid out in simple language is no ones fault but their own, which happens way to often which hinders me from actually posting. Other than that while the vzw nexuse may not be a "true nexus" it does give us the ability, due to the developers behind it, the ability to get the latest and greatest before some with a "DROID" branded phone.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

tt8698 said:


> while the vzw nexuse may not be a "true nexus".


I agree with most of your post but wonder what this comment means?


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> I agree with most of your post but wonder what this comment means?


I only say it's not a true nexus because updates do not come officially from Google,and have to go through VZW first, since Google does not officially support CDMA devices with aosp. Other than that the nexus on VZW for developers or customizers is the best phone out. And sorry for the incorrect spelling of "nesxuse" partially having to do with the inner part of your avatar lol.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol stay away from the reefer madness! Its a true nexus device because we get source code first, not because we get Verizon's official updates first.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I can say that I got lucky my only issue is with restoring data with Titanium Back up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> If you eventually get to that point of "Oh lawdie I'm stuck at the Google Logo." or "It starts the boot animation and then shuts off back to the Google Logo" I've got some bad news for you


I got to the boot animation then stuck at the boot logo earlier today and got out of it with a Nandroid restore. Maybe I had a different problem but I was in the middle of a crazy ass storm with no electricity (and therefore no computer) so I took a jump, pulled the battery, got into recovery, and restored my backup. Just a heads up that you could try this and hopefully get back to a working phone.

That said, I'm back on JB. I just can't leave it....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Karnaj said:


> I can say that I got lucky my only issue is with restoring data with Titanium Back up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's to be expected. I doubt the devs of tibu have implemented updates for jelly bean.


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Lol stay away from the reefer madness! Its a true nexus device because we get source code first, not because we get Verizon's official updates first.


OFF TOPIC haha very good points... unlocked bootloader > dev community = F Verizon's official updates not even necessary. Source codes first is always a good thing.

ON TOPIC in the middle of this post i recieved the sim card removed notification "SIM card removed, please insert a valid sim card and then reboot." Any one know what may be causing this. Without selecting reboot and touched off the screen from the notification, message went away and still have no issue with data? Could this be a bug? installing and looking at logcat now.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wanted to say that after flashing JB successfully and running it through multiple reboots I finally ran into it hanging at boot. Ran JD and Vicious JB without issue but started not being able to boot after installing faux's kernel.

My fix was rather simple. I just wiped everything and flashed back to Liquid 1.5. It worked flawlessly. So for those having issues, definitely take caution when using JB right now but if you do run into the boot issue try flashing a couple different ROMs or restores before nuking your device with Odin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

tt8698 said:


> OFF TOPIC haha very good points... unlocked bootloader > dev community = F Verizon's official updates not even necessary. Source codes first is always a good thing.
> 
> ON TOPIC in the middle of this post i recieved the sim card removed notification "SIM card removed, please insert a valid sim card and then reboot." Any one know what may be causing this. Without selecting reboot and touched off the screen from the notification, message went away and still have no issue with data? Could this be a bug? installing and looking at logcat now.


This has happened even on aosp ROMs. Usually fixed with removing and replacing sim card, or having a sim card go bad and getting a new one.


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

I did have it happen with an ICS AOKP build, I forget which one exactly but, after removing the sim and inserting it back in the phone acted as if there was no power in either the standard battery or the extended (which was false on both accounts), and I had to wait with it charging for awhile before I was able to starting booting back up again. It may be a sim issue may look into getting a new one.


----------

